# Speedplay vs. Look, etc...



## wattersa (Oct 24, 2008)

I am currently using Crank Bro.s MTB pedals on my road bike, but want to change to a more efficient option. I feel like there is to much play in the attachment and subsequent energy loss.

One friend swears by his Speedplay, but I also hear a lot of support for the Look-style pedals with a longer base for better energy transfer and foot support.

Thoughts?

thanks.


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

I got the same question and was wondering how folks have tranistion to road specfic shoes and pedals.

I just got my road bike and want road specfic shoes and pedals, shoe choice will primarly be driven by comfort and value, but really want to hear from people on how long it took them to get used to look style pedlas.
I see lots of good deals on Wellgo's so I am leaning that direction.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*wrong forum*



wattersa said:


> I am currently using Crank Bro.s MTB pedals on my road bike, but want to change to a more efficient option. I feel like there is to much play in the attachment and subsequent energy loss.
> 
> One friend swears by his Speedplay, but I also hear a lot of support for the Look-style pedals with a longer base for better energy transfer and foot support.
> 
> ...


you will get more/better replies if you put this in General or Components forums.

having said this, I used Shimano SPD-SL 3-bolt (Look style) Ultegra pedals for ~3 years and now using Speedplay Zero for last ~5 months. 

The Shimano SPD-SL advantages over Speedplay Zero are: it is cheaper to buy, simpler to install the cleats, hex-cleat-bolts more robust and less costly on on-going maintenance (cleats are cheaper and no lube needed). Very good system, IMO. I dont know Look Keo but suspect it is similar to SPD-SL. Keo can offer a little bit more float that SPD-SL in optional cleats (grey colour?). But Speedplay Zero has more.

Both Speedplay Zero (stainless steel) and Shimano SPD-SL 105/Ultegra/DA pedals appear to be very reliable. On Speedplay Zero pedals I strongly recommend you buy plastic cleats covers. The Zero cleats are very expensive so cleat covers are a cheap life extender for the Zero cleats.

Speedplay Zero advantages over SPD-SL are: double sided entry, a lot more float (which can be limited to zero float, very simply), Q-Factor independently adjusted to float, (optional) different spindle leghths (narrower or wider Q-Factor still) and (optional) rear-set baseplates which will allow you to move clears ~10mm further back than on SPD-SL. These are the reasons I changed over to Speedplay Zero, I like my cleats far back and I like extra float and I like effectively narrower Q-Factor too. Sorting out the right float and right cleat angle on SPD-SL is much more finicky that on Zero. 

So if Shimano SPD-SL or Look Keo works well for you, no need to change, else Speedplay Zero is my choice. Chromoly or Stainless steel is all you need. No need for the top of the range Ti/Carbon pedals unless you are elite rider.


----------



## Ben01 (May 1, 2008)

Check out Wiggle in the UK http://www.wiggle.co.uk/d/Cycle/7/1/1/. Shimano D-A and Look Keo Carbon pedals for about the same price. The Looks are lighter and will eventually wear out in the centre of the pedal. The wear only will allow a few degrees of rotation- its not a big problem.You should get at least 20000km OK.
Look cleats set the float: Black = 0deg; grey = 4.5deg; Red = 9deg.
The D-A are heavier (rotating weight), but they have a replacable wear plate.


----------

